# Truck issues



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, just noticed my truck is starting to have some issues here recently. It makes kind of a chugging sound at times and seems to hesitate when I start out from a light in second gear or go from higher speed to low speed in third or fourth gear without downshifting. I'm not talking taking a while to get back to speed but just really chuggin, like its not getting enough gas or something. No, I'm not almost out of gas.  Had some folks tell me that it might be the fuel filter... any gearheads out there know what it might be by my definition of the problem? I CAN switch out the filter, just kinda want a better idea before I do something pointless on the truck. I do need to do a tuneup with new cap and rotor and plugs for it... but that can wait a bit I think.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why can't you change the filter? That is one of the cheapest and easiest thing to change. And I've found that that is where you want to start first. The cheapest and easiest things first. What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i agree with loke here with the filter. my personal thoughts on it and the first thought is the fuel filter is plugged or even the fuel line. if your filter is full of gunk then it will start to push things through the filter as its trying to suck fuel stuff will get through. then the next thoughts are the fuel pump and then they go on to the plugs and wires and it could also be water in the fuel lines but by your description it seems to "chug" down more than it would with water in the lines need any more help let me know i will see what else i can be thinking about in the meantime


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> i agree with loke here with the filter. my personal thoughts on it and the first thought is the fuel filter


BINGO!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I would need a little more info on what make and model you truck is...... If it seems to have plenty of power when you request it.(under load ) and doesnt chugg than I would say fuel supply is not likely the problem.. but it never hurts to change the fuel filter if it hasnt been done for a while. to get a better understanding of the issue more info is needed...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you people know just how cheap RR is! A filter? Git outa town!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Could be a varity of differnt things. A little more info on the vehicle yr type model ETC ETC.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My bad... I meant to say I CAN switch out the filter and have done so before just because I wasn't sure it had ever been done, but thats been several years ago. Truck specs, 91 Nissan pickup, 4 Cyl. 4x4... not sure what else is required. I'll have to run down to Auto Zone and get a new one to throw on. Thanks for the assistance!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> I would need a little more info on what make and model you truck is...... If it seems to have plenty of power when you request it.(under load ) and doesnt chugg than I would say fuel supply is not likely the problem.. but it never hurts to change the fuel filter if it hasnt been done for a while. to get a better understanding of the issue more info is needed...


If I really step on it and don't kinda baby it up to speed, it'll even chug in 3rd and 4th gear. Once I get going, putting it in fifth at highway speeds, it very rarely chugs at all... its just getting there and going through the RPMS and shifting that seem to make it hesitate on the low end. I think it is definitely a fuel supply issue... but don't think its the fuel pump because Dkhntrdstn and his father in law helped me replace that a couple years ago. Probably just time for a new filter.... thanks again for the advice/speculation and I'll let you guys know if that fixes it. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get a new truck Riley.LOL


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very possible that your Catalytic Converter is starting to plug. Dont count the fuel pump or filter out though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> get a new truck Riley.LOL


I wish dude... I wish. I like not having a truck payment though and bankruptcy has a tendency to screw with your willingness to get stuck with more high payments. If I could get one, it'd be another foreign job... toyota or Nissan. I'm done buying American vehicles, unfortunately, since I haven't had near the issues with this truck that I've had with my chev's and dodges I've owned.

Thanks for the advice/help/info Pheaz. I guess I'll start with the fuel filter and go from there.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Give that filter a try first. If that doesn't help then I would probably pull specs on fuel pressure and check your fuel pressure from the pump. Still no luck check that cat. I have seen plenty that pretty well fit your explanation that end up being the cat has started to plug up. If it is the cat the exhaust gaskets will start to leak on the manifold. Start the truck and run your hand around the manifold you can usually fill an exhaust leak and would make me beleive its time for a new catalytic converter/muffler.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Your problem is a combination of your catty starting to get plugged and your #4 spark plug is fouled. Also your O2 sensors have a little corrosion building up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Beg your pardon? Are you serious?

I changed the fuel filter and the air filter. The air filter is normally a really pretty salmon flesh color and it was almost black when I removed it. This is probably due to my not tightening down my oil fill cap enough and it wobbling loose allowing my engine to puke oil all over the inside of my engine compartment about two months ago. Coincidence that my truck was running poorly? I think not. Anyway, pulled the fuel filter and replaced it with an all metal version. I don't know how long it had been since that was replaced but I had NEVER done it in eight years and the old one had a plastic top on it.... ?!?! Apparently, according to the Haynes manual, its an every year deal. Oops... won't let that slide again. Truck seems to be running a lot better, gas mileage is ridiculously better and it still chugs every once in a great while but I kind of attribute that to crappy gas working its way through the system. Thanks for the heads up... oh, note of interest. When I pulled the old fuel filter and tossed it on the garage floor.... there was a bunch of black and brown crap that poured out of it. I'm guessing this was oil/gas mix.... wasn't pretty and for sure wasn't good for the truck. Thanks for the advice and if it doesn't get better, I'll come back for round two.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

good to know its doing better i hope the gas works its way through and it gets better with the next full tank of fuel good luck to you


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear, the best way to see if the fuel filter was bad is to somehow blow air threw it and see how much resistance there is, after 8 years it certainly was at least 4 years overdue. Be careful not to put your bare lips on the filter for obvious reasons. The air filter would certainly create an issue like that too. Glad to know that it is up and going again.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya that air filter defently would change alot of thought for use all here. Remember to check the easy stuff first in the future glad to hear its working better.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Catalytic Converter certainly can cause those problems- though certainly not as cheap as a fuel filter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Catalytic Converter certainly can cause those problems- though certainly not as cheap as a fuel filter.


Ok... so the truck is still acting up. Gets good gas mileage but still bucking occasionally and it actually seems to be getting worse. Haven't tried to do the "cover the exhaust with your hand" thing to see if I've got a plugged cat/ exhaust leak but I'll do that today. I priced out some of these things and a new cat will run me 132, cap/rotor and plugs will run me about 40 from Autozone. I've done cap and rotor before on another truck... thats cake. What about the cat? Is that something I can do myself or will a shop have to install it for me? Will I have to do a new muffler/exhaust at the same time as the catalytic converter? Thanks for all your help guys... seems I can probably afford this on my next check... but I don't know what other "easy" stuff there is to check. I'm kinda thinking I'm looking some serious work right in the face.

And NO DUSTIN.... I can't afford a new truck right now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Catalytic Converter certainly can cause those problems- though certainly not as cheap as a fuel filter.
> ...


Stop playing softball so much and then you can get a newer truck. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you tried putting some fuel drier in, like "Heet" or one of the others? I know a little condensation in the tank will cause intermittent jerking.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Have you tried putting some fuel drier in, like "Heet" or one of the others? I know a little condensation in the tank will cause intermittent jerking.


I haven't... tried some of that fuel treatment stuff by STP when I did a couple fillups but I'll have to look for that Heet stuff at the AZ down the road. Thought I had had a hookup with a buddy for some cheap parts but it wasn't that much cheaper than when I can get them for at Autozone so it sounds like the weekend after the fifteenth will be spent under the truck/hood trying to fix things.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Throw a match in the gas tank and collect insurance!! JK. Has the truck started to run worse since you replaced the air and fuel filter? If it has started to run worse you may need to flush the fuel line and clean the tank. A new fuel filter may be needed again if it has gone down hill. A general tune up with cap, rotor, plugs, and wires is probably past over due. Buy a pint of SEA Foam and put in the gas tank. Check that cat it only takes a few minutes. Also if the cat is shizz its a easy replace if you have access to a welder. Or if you choose to use exhaust couplers and clamps that will work also but wont last as long as welded.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If you end up replacing the catalytic converter don’t let them sell you the cheap after market one. I let someone install one on my wife’s Buick. Every few months it would turn on the check engine light. When we took it in for the third warranty replacement they were seriously unhappy. They claim they put on a good one this time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Throw a match in the gas tank and collect insurance!! JK. Has the truck started to run worse since you replaced the air and fuel filter? If it has started to run worse you may need to flush the fuel line and clean the tank. A new fuel filter may be needed again if it has gone down hill. A general tune up with cap, rotor, plugs, and wires is probably past over due. Buy a pint of SEA Foam and put in the gas tank. Check that cat it only takes a few minutes. Also if the cat is shizz its a easy replace if you have access to a welder. Or if you choose to use exhaust couplers and clamps that will work also but wont last as long as welded.


Not so much worse.... but about the same. The weird thing (to me at least) is that the truck is still getting better mileage than before. Seems to me, not that I really know anything, that it would get worse mileage if the truck was running rough but that hasn't been the case that I can tell. I'll try that Sea Foam stuff. You're right on the tuneup... something else I've never done in 8 years or so of owning this truck so its way past due. I'm sure all of that will help... I just want to get my truck running well so I can keep it till it hits 300,000 miles or whatever. I'll have to read up tonight on cleaning the fuel lines too... I have a feeling that when my engine puked oil all over the place, it really screwed up everything. Know any good welders?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Just the change of the air filter will do wonders for fuel mileage if it was as bad as you explained. Try the sea foam and run a tank threw the truck. Lets try to keep it cheap.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I don't think you people know just how cheap RR is! A filter? Git outa town!


Cheap is right! He's a third degree blackbelt in cheap. If cheap was an Olympic event he'd have multiple gold medals! :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Cheap is right! He's a third degree blackbelt in cheap. If cheap was an Olympic event he'd have multiple gold medals! :mrgreen: :O•-:


I prefer the term financial minimalist... But thanks for the props, lol. 

Update: I changed plugs, cap and rotor and the truck is runnin like a top. Thanks Pheaz and everyone else for the suggestions!!


----------

